# suggest a graphic card for games in Rs4000



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, pls suggest me a gaming graphics card in budget of Rs 4000 for playing games.
Should be able to play games like Mafia II, crysis and so on.
Also let me know will my current PSU will work for the GPU ar will i have to buy a new one. I dont want to spend much. But if at all i have to buy, please suggest a ok decent PSU for the suggested GPU.

My system Spec: 
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition
CPU :Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
MB Model : Intel DG33FB
RAM : 3072 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
Power Supply : I am not sure which brand but its written on it :
               P4-500W, 20+4PIN/SATA/ATX

Planing to buy from mumbai, Lamington road. (any suggestions which shop to go)

Thanks.
AH
--------------------------------------------------
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## noob (Jun 23, 2011)

> (any suggestions which shop to go)


PrimeABGB


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 23, 2011)

MSI/Sapphire radeon HD 5670 512MB. You can get it from primeabgb or e-lounge


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Your current PSU won't do, you'll need to change it. Go for FSP Saga II 400w. You can go with HD 5670 for the graphics card, they'll total to around 6k.
I have MSI's 5670, I can recommend it, but you can also consider Sapphire


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 23, 2011)

EVEn saga ii 350W should suffice although i he  might not need it. HD 5670 consumes very low power and people have managed to run cards such as 9600GT for years on local PSU's. 

@Alive_Hunter
How old is the PSU? Also, is your system branded?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 23, 2011)

@Cybertonic

System is assembled, And PSU is 1.5 yrs old....
...
do u mean that HD5670 will not run on my current PSU ( P4-500W, 20+4PIN/SATA/ATX )
wht will be the min cost for the new PSU???


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 23, 2011)

it may but not safe to run. under load it may blow up. its your call. if you go for a new PSU, total cost will come near 6k or maybe more.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 24, 2011)

How abt HD4670? whts the market cost for HD4670? is HD4670 available in 512MB??
also wht wil lbe the market cost for HD5670 512MB??


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

4670 (either 512Mb or 1Gb) will cost appx 3500. but this is the usual online pricing. don't know about local. instead look for HD5570 512Mb GDDR3. this will cost ~4k.

HD5670 512Mb cost around 4.3-4.5k. 1Gb version cost a few hundred more.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 24, 2011)

> How abt HD4670? whts the market cost for HD4670?


 bought for Rs. 3200  from nehru place a couple of months back. 1gb ddr3 version.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd say if op can afford then it's better to change psu. I never realised thay my old psu's sata power was faulty till I changed the psu. 
My pc would stop booting at times, never figured the root cause. Then I changed the psu when I bought gfx card and the problem was gone


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

MSI/Sapphire HD 5670 512mb gddr5 @ 4.3k + FSP saga 350W/400W/500W @ 1.5k/1.8k/2k

btw i calculated your power requirement
it came out to be 250W max(actually it was 234W)

i am assuming that you have 2 HDDs and 2 fans and nothing extra


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Piyush said:


> MSI/Sapphire HD 5670 512mb gddr5 @ 4.3k + FSP saga 350W/400W/500W @ 1.5k/1.8k/2k
> 
> btw i calculated your power requirement
> it came out to be 250W max(actually it was 234W)
> ...



thanks Piyush.... 
right...
my system has :
2 HDD : (1) 250Gb Sata
           (2) 80Gb IDE
1 DVD ROM
1 Fan on the Cabinet 
1 fan on the Processor (default)
3Gb Ram
Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
MOBO: Intel DG33FB 

Q:
1. Now can u tell me the exact Power requirnment of my system.
2. If i go for HD4670 / HD5670 wht PSU power will be required i n total?
3. which PSU to go for and rating?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

1. this. it isn't super accurate but will give you a really good idea about the max power requirement of your PC. also look for the power requirement, not the PSU recommended.

2. a *quality *350W will do. FSP Saga II 350W is the cheapest you can get here.

3. depends on your budget for PSU.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 24, 2011)

FSP Saga II 350 would be the cheapest option. You can go for it. I'd strongly recommend changing the PSU coz those unbranded 500w PSUs actually supply a maximum of 300 watt and that too isn't very stable. Plus there are no safety features in the PSU


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 24, 2011)

Take nvidia cards i think nvidia is better than ati.i use nvidia zotac geforce 9400gt 1 gb gddr2.it works better and i have played crysis 2 smoothly .


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

stop posting noobish comments.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 25, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> Take nvidia cards i think nvidia is better than ati.i use nvidia zotac geforce 9400gt 1 gb gddr2.it works better and i have played crysis 2 smoothly .



boy, 9400 instead of 5670! Would you please trust the popular opinion here and verify your fact before writing and misguiding people


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

Crysis2 @9400 Gt how many of them u need to run smoothly on a system


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> Take nvidia cards i think nvidia is better than ati.i use nvidia zotac geforce 9400gt 1 gb gddr2.it works better and i have played crysis 2 smoothly .



look bro I'm not going to flame you on your comment but at least before posting such things you should think on it first

may be you are right that you can play crysis 2 on your 9400gt
but it totally depends on various factors such as:
-->resolution
-->texture details/size
-->AA and AF settings
.... and many more

and it is *not* true that NVIDIA IS BETTER THAN AMD
Its a noobish myth


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

i would seriously recommend you a new branded PSU, my previous HD 4670 went kaput after 2 months with local iball 500 w psu, and then after RMA i sold it for 3k to a local guy. 

Even without GPU my new psu 12V rails got burnt marks, so i seriously got freaked and bought Corsair CX400... well, experience is better but along with heavy loss.

If you wont buy a recommended PSU, you will end up in same situation as me.. and you will spend 3-4 months for RMA only..

Good luck wid ur purchase.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks to all ..for the suggestions...
so planning for :

option 1:
HD4670 1gb with FSP Saga II 350W

option 2:
HD5670 512MB with FSP Saga II 400W

whtever suits my budget....wht say ?????

one last thing ,,,,
Which make should i go for the HD4670/5670 ....MSI / Sapphire / XfX ....?????


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 25, 2011)

All of them are good Go for the brand which is the cheapest among them, readily available and has a good support & service center in ur area


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

Sapphire is known brand and offers better after sales service than MSI ( cheapest card )

MSI offers a lot of overclocking headroom and use good quality of capacitors, chokes are used.
( costly than Sapphire )

XFX provides longer warranty at the cost of premium and stock performance. ( costliest )

*Go for Sapphire , you can rely on their brand.*


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

MSI/sapphire
any one of them

Go for HD 5670+FSP 350W


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> MSI/sapphire
> any one of them
> 
> Go for HD 5670+FSP 350W



will 350W be enough for the my system...???
 (Quard core 2.4GHz + 2 HDD  +  DVD Rom +  3x1Gb Ram + the new GPU)


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

yes
but dont add any more(read major) pc components to it
or else buy 400W/500W


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 25, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes
> but dont add any more(read major) pc components to it
> or else buy 400W/500W



suppose if i add a 500gb Flash HardDisk  (usb powered) .. will it be a problem....


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 25, 2011)

No, it will not be a problem.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Important !!

will my Intel DG33FB Motherboard,  PCI Express X16 slot support HD5670 GPU ???
Since HD5670 is a  PCI Express 2.0 X16 and .. I am not sure about the PCI Express X16 slot on my MOBO.?? 

What if i use PCI Express 2.0 X16 GPU on the PCI Express 1.0 X16 Slot ?? What will happen?? Will th GPU work and give full performance while playing games like Crysis2, Mafia 2....??? 

I am planning to buy Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 with FSP SAGA II 400W PSU this coming saturday from Laminton road. So need your feedback at the earliest. Thanks 

Regards,
AH


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, that board has one PCIE x16 1.0 slot that will accommodate the 5670. The thing that's nice about the PCIE standard is that it's backwards compatible, meaning you can install a 2.0/2.1 GPU into a 1.0/1.1 slot, as they are electrically compatible.

The 5670 will just run in PCIE 1.0 mode on that particular motherboard, which really won't even hurt you in the end. A 16 lane PCIE 1.0 slot still provides 4GB/s of bandwidth, which is more than adequate for a 5670.

Found in Yahoo 
I have intel DG33FB motherboard. will it support Radeon HD 6670? This card says it support 2.1? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 27, 2011)

PCI Express 1.0 X16 Slot  will not be a bottleneck for HD5670


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 1, 2011)

how is Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6450 1GB DDR3 Graphics Card ??
its a 64bit card.. where as HD5670 is a 128bit card...

whts the difference??? Also whts the difference between the DD5 and DDR3 cards???


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ 64bit is the bus width. won't make a difference as 6450 is a lowend card so a 64bit buswidth is enough for it. whereas 5670 being a low midrange card will require a higher buswidth to make the data flow without any sort of bottleneck.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 2, 2011)

Really confused..!.. Also with cost..!!
Please .. can anyone tell me the actual current market cost for HD 5670 ? 
Also price for Corsair PSU ?

Really confused..!.. Also with cost..!! 
Please .. can anyone tell me the actual current market cost for HD 5670 ? 
Also price for Corsair PSU ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 2, 2011)

depends. if you are from Kolkata & Delhi, you'll find these cards really cheap. something like 4.5k or less for the 512Mb version. 300 bucks more for the 1Gb version.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 2, 2011)

HD 5670 1024MB DDR3 version @ *Rs 4200* ( smcinternational.in)
SAPPHIRE HD 5670 1GB DDR3

Gigabyte Superb 460W @ *Rs 1875* theitdepot.com ( 80Plus rated)
Theitdepot - Gigabyte Superb 460W GE-R460-V1 Power Supply

Total Cost ~ *Rs 6300* ( including shipping charges )


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks to all for the suggestions...
today i purchased Sapphier HD5670 1Gb DDR5 and Corsair 430W from Lamigton road.

the Quatation from E-launge (theitwares.com) was:
Sapphier HD5670 1Gb DDR5 -> Rs. 4900
Corsair 430W -> Rs. 2150


from Prime ABGB:
Sapphier HD5670 1Gb DDR5 -> Rs. 4800
Corsair 430W -> Rs. 2150

so finally purchased from Prime ABGB:
Also purchased :
1 Keyboard + mouse (combo) Logitec MK200 -> Rs. 650
1 local made USB extension cable (with ferrite core) -> Rs 40
1 Kingston 8Gb Pen drive -> Rs. 500
1 12V DC 4Inch fan from road side vendor (tested) -> Rs. 20

Pls comment :

Thanks 
AH


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice purchase, specially the PSU. Post the pics and post about it in the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread.
Also what is the fan for? Rs20 for any fan = 0.0


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 9, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Nice purchase. Post the pics and post about it in the *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-modding-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html thread.
> Also what is the fan for? Rs20 for any fan = 0.0




thanks ....
posted a thread over here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/143583-jus-purchased-sapphire-hd5670-corsair-430w.html
sry ... do know if its the right section to post this..

@MOD.. pls shift the post to the right section.

and the fan .. its jus a extra fan for the cabinet.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

^^It should be in Show Off section, but as you need some suggestions as well, it's fine I guess.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 10, 2011)

fan for cabinet for just Rs. 20?? i think it comes for more than 250 for normal and 450 for LED..


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2011)

bhushan05d251 said:


> fan for cabinet for just Rs. 20?? i think it comes for more than 250 for normal and 450 for LED..



I bought a few but they cost me Rs 30-40 , almost double


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

its a 4" fan 12V DC small fan...
8" fan was for 100 Rs


----------

